# Bloom?



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Can someone explain what bloom is? I *think* I know what it is from context, but would love it explained a little better.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Jubillee said:


> Can someone explain what bloom is? I *think* I know what it is from context, but would love it explained a little better.


When a goatis under stress the worm load blooms (grows and shows its ugly head all of a sudden)... examples of times are sickness, birth, moving and even a very rainy spell. Maybe this goat has not needed to be wormed for some time and somethin happens to stress it you see a rapid need for a worming.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Depends which context you heard it in. Like above, some people use it to describe parasites. Could also refer to coat quality(a lovely, silky coat of hair), or how a doe matures conformationally-blooms-over the season or years.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm referring to show blooming, I knew the parasite reference, sorry!!

Is it just using supplements to make their coat shiny and soft? Is is something else?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

As far as I know, just supplements and, actually, hair sprays.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

What was the context it was used in? Did a judge comment that he/she needed more bloom? 
If so then this could be the animal lacked spring of rib, could use more conditioning, and possibly more width of loin. Basically they need to widen out more.


----------

